# turn a computer CRT monitor into a TV



## adi143_dilse (Mar 29, 2009)

IPL is on and i need to watch it .I have a cable connection but my TV crashed, i have a spare 14inch CRT monitor... can i some how turn it into a TV without actually connecting my pc to the monitor.... guys help


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 29, 2009)

Buy an external TV Tuner Card. Simple


----------

